# oggi va proprio di m....e il tempo nn aiuta



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

stamani litigata di lavoro, poi litigata con amici.... cosa ci manca? a parte i vetri rotti di tebe? suggerimenti per il morale? baci


----------

